# What is it?



## wyliegirl (Dec 23, 2009)

He has a scab looking thing below his ear
I think he is losing hair
I been applying a tiny bit of cream on the scab
eating and drinking is normal


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

mites? one of my boys had mites and lice, and from scratching he caused a cut and hair loss, all at the base of his neck and near his ears. Might want to check his fur for any mites/lice, an infestation can kill ):


----------



## Norman's Mom (Feb 12, 2010)

Do you have a picture? It could be mites (or some other external parasite), or could be an allergy to food or bedding, or an injury...

What kind of bedding and food do you have him on?


----------

